# [SOLVED] Chaser: Escape from hell math64.dll problem



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey guys new guy here. I have an emachines W3653 Desktop. It has a Duo core processor @1.6 and 1G of ram. I have been trying to install the old video game Chaser: Escape from hell Vs. 1.47 on my pc and I get the following error: math64.dll invalid access to memory? This game was made to be able to play on low end computers so what is the problem with this and why can't I install it. I have disabled d.e.p. and even even changed the install program to run in Windows XP sp2 compatiblilty mode. Can anyone help me?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Chaser: Escape from hell math64.dll problem*

Hello and welcome to TSF

Try running the game as administrator.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Chaser: Escape from hell math64.dll problem*

I have tried that and it doesn't help. I think it may be some kind of compatibility problem. I appreciate you reading this however and giving me your input.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Chaser: Escape from hell math64.dll problem*

Well it's my job to read and help.

Anyway you're most likely correct, it would be a compatibility problem.


----------



## mithun95 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Chaser: Escape from hell math64.dll problem*

or you could try researching the 'math64.ddl' it could be anything but it depends 

havefun


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Chaser: Escape from hell math64.dll problem*

Wow! I don't think there is a resolution to this problem. I have done a ton of research and looking around and can't find anyone who has been successful with installing it on Vista.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Chaser: Escape from hell math64.dll problem*

So, did you solve it? If so, please mark this thread as solved under Thread Tools


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Chaser: Escape from hell math64.dll problem*

Could not solve this issue!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Chaser: Escape from hell math64.dll problem*

Have you tried any other compatibility modes?

Customer review from *http://www.amazon.com/Chaser-Pc/dp/B00009MQHU*:


> You might want to let customers know that the PC shooter Chaser has a Major issue.
> 
> The game will not load and the user gets the error message "Math64.dll". In trying to get to the bottom of this on the net, I've found the following information: *Supposedly, the problem is that the installer is incompatible with both Service Pack 2 for windows XP (Home AND Pro) as well as some AMD systems.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Chaser: Escape from hell math64.dll problem*

Ok this thread is solved mainly because this game will not cannot and will never work on Vista ever!!!!


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok, I hate to revive a "dead" thread. However, there appearently is a fix to this game and it is short and simple. 
Step 1. If you don't have Steam, get it.
Step 2. Purchase this game from Steam for $4.99
Step 3. Download game content install and play.

I have no idea what they changed but appearently the geniuses at Valve figured out how to get this to work. Which is why I am a huge fan of Valve.

Edited to add this statement: I have Windows Vista and I recently purchased this game and it works perfectly.


----------

